# What Happens When...?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

...You cross a mouse with a Kangaroo?










...You cross a mouse with a Bull Terrier?










...You cross a mouse... with a mouse? Babies!!!! lol









Cham babies! A combo of three litters, 6 day olds, 5 day olds and 4 day olds! lol Was 21, but reduced to 11.









A mix this pile, three 7/8 day old lilac line bubs, two 4 day old cham girls I saved from being eaten, and three 2 day old lilac line bubs. All are doing well!

W xx


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

haha! loved this post. theyre so cute, i love the pictures!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, willow, I bet you just love the ears on that kanga-mouse! Very weird!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LMAO... her ears don't sit like that naturally, they were perky because she was clinging to the side of her tub when I snapped this photo.

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I wuv dos widdle biddle babbers.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

HaHaHa....see i told you there must be loads of funny pics out there :lol: :lol: 
The mouse in the first pic told me she wants to come live with meeee xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

PMSL

lovely thread willow.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

lovely pics and lovelu meecess


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

lol soooo cute love the pics


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

aww kanga mouse is defiantly a cutie


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I am officially in love with the kangouse!!!


----------

